

Show HN: my attempt with the new Facebook profile - xuki
http://apps.facebook.com/beautyprofile/
I made this little app in a few hours, just for fun. You can make your profile looks like this:<p>http://techcrunch.com/2010/12/12/no-its-not-a-facebook-profile-its-picasso-well-almost/<p>I would probably improve it later today, this is the very minimal version.<p>Tell me what you think =).
======
xuki
I made this little app in a few hours, just for fun. You can make your profile
looks like this:

[http://techcrunch.com/2010/12/12/no-its-not-a-facebook-
profi...](http://techcrunch.com/2010/12/12/no-its-not-a-facebook-profile-its-
picasso-well-almost/)

I would probably improve it later today, this is the very minimal version.

Tell me what you think =).

